# Beautiful Golden on Craigslist!



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I saw this on Craigslist and felt sorry for him. Maybe someone who lives there can help.

http://orlando.craigslist.org/pet/1805265224.html


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

He is just Beautiful!! I am sure he will quickly find a new loving home!:smooch:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I saw that this morning. He was on there last week too.


----------

